# Making an unfinished slingshot (Get Shooting!)



## Adam2 (Nov 14, 2019)

Made a slingshot! Made a video! I shoot in it too! 





Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

Nice sling and good video. I liked the drill press shot.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Nice vid Adam and your right u can not win them all I no all so well


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great video


----------

